# 1937 Westfield/Columbia Maroon (Carmine) TANK HALF : The Key Side



## tryder (Sep 5, 2018)

The other half must have fallen off along the way somewhere.  Would like to stick the matching side back on at some point.
Perhaps you have it sitting around and would like to sell it to me.  That would be great!
Here is what I have:







Here is the other side.  






I NEED THE OTHER SIDE.  It should have a small key latch in the center.

Please let me know what you have. 

Thank You.


----------



## tryder (Oct 12, 2018)

*Still Looking for the lock Side.*
*Thanks.*


----------



## tryder (Oct 26, 2018)

Or the whole thing.  Anything at the Memory Lane Swap?


----------



## tryder (Jan 1, 2019)

HAPPY NEW YEAR! bump


----------



## tryder (Jan 16, 2019)

Westfield Wednesday Bump.


----------



## Jose 711 (Jan 16, 2019)

tryder said:


> The other half must have fallen off along the way somewhere.  Would like to stick the matching side back on at some point.
> Perhaps you have it sitting around and would like to sell it to me.  That would be great!
> Here is what I have:
> View attachment 864192
> ...



man, you got the good side haha i will keep my eyes out for ya!


----------



## tryder (Mar 21, 2019)

Yep. I need the side that tends to pop off...
Got Copake?


----------



## tryder (Apr 24, 2019)

Or Complete Tank with nice Maroon Paint like tank shown above.
Westfield Wednesday Memory Bump


----------



## tryder (May 1, 2019)

Westfield Wednesday Bump
Thanks!


----------



## tryder (Jul 19, 2019)

There must be one sitting around on a shelf somewhere.
Thanks.


----------



## tryder (Sep 3, 2019)

ww bump


----------



## tryder (Oct 16, 2019)

Want one


----------



## tryder (Nov 13, 2019)

Still looking for the side that does not have the horn button.
The bike is super-cool and deserves a complete of paint tank.
Thanks.


----------



## tryder (Dec 24, 2019)

I know this is sitting in a garage or shed somewhere....
Perhaps someone just found one or???
Thanks.


----------



## tryder (Jan 22, 2020)

W.W bump.
Thanks!


----------



## tryder (Feb 26, 2020)

Another Westfield Wednesday....
Bump!


----------



## tryder (Mar 3, 2020)

ttb


----------



## tryder (Aug 11, 2020)

w.w. bump.
thanks!


----------



## tryder (Sep 26, 2020)

Its for my Westfield built Mead Crusader


----------



## tryder (Oct 17, 2020)

Need the KEY SIDE (right) but will consider a complete tank if it matches the paint on the above bike.
Thanks.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 23, 2020)

There is a crusty tank on the "old bikes club" facebook group

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tryder (Dec 5, 2020)

old hotrod said:


> There is a crusty tank on the "old bikes club" facebook group
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





old hotrod said:


> There is a crusty tank on the "old bikes club" facebook group
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




Still looking.
Thanks.


----------



## tryder (Jan 27, 2021)

Please make my day, month, year, and sell me that much needed tank half so I can happily finish off my beautiful maroon Westfield built Ranger Crusader and put "found" in the title of this thread.
Happy Westfield Wednesday!


----------



## tryder (Jun 27, 2021)

tryder said:


> Please make my day, month, year, and sell me that much needed tank half so I can happily finish off my beautiful maroon Westfield built Ranger Crusader and put "found" in the title of this thread.
> Happy Westfield Wednesday!



...or right side if you are facing forward on the bike...
Have a great Sunday
Thanks


----------



## tryder (Jul 21, 2021)

Still need the key side.
Thanks!


----------



## tryder (Feb 23, 2022)

tryder said:


> Still need the key side.
> Thanks!



Please send pm (conversation) with photos.
Thanks!


----------



## tryder (Apr 29, 2022)

@onecatahula


----------



## tryder (Jul 11, 2022)

Or the entire tank....
Thanks!


----------



## tryder (Oct 27, 2022)

Only established Cabers need respond.
Thanks!


----------

